# do you think i should up kals?



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

im currently taking in 3700 kals a day without post workout meal.i have to walk to the gym everyday and that 2.5 miles there and back.how much can you burn off walking that amount of distance? ive heard a 100 cals per mile is this true?.will up kals if i have to.would give me a excuse to eat a bit of crap haha :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well that all depends, are you gaining weight, without gaining fat? If so then you dont need to change it. If not, then your obviously not eating enough to grow, it really is this simple........


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah trying to grow without adding to much fat mate.only been on my new bulking diet for a week,doing next weigh in on friday so i would see how much im gaining.i worry to much i think.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

gymaddict1986 said:


> yeah trying to grow without adding to much fat mate.only been on my new bulking diet for a week,doing next weigh in on friday so i would see how much im gaining.i worry to much i think.


I think you are trying to overcomplicate things which most do. A week into bulking diet and already considering making changes lol. give it chance mate, jeez !


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

ha ha yeah i know mate.i do tend to over complicate things.ate 25g of nuts and a chocolate brownie before i even made this thread,just to get in extra kals lol.but yeah i will give it a chance mate and cut out the **** untill my weigh in.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

just a quick update.....ive lost 2 pounds,not a happy chappy lol.how many kals would you recommend to up it by.do you think i would be able to do this by adding more fats.cant cope with eating anymore carbs lol.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

bump...cheers


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Dude you need to relax...

What is your current height, age, weight, waist size?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

6 foot mate,age 25 13 stones,waist size is about 34 inches mate.sorry mate,some people look but dont bother replying,why i bumped thread.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Then i would say no to upping calories, if your not gaining on 3700 cals a day, every day, then your doing something wrong somewhere.

Losing 2lb could be anything, i can gain 7lb a day and lose it all the next morning.

Make sure you always weigh yourself on the same scales, never anyone else's. Always in the morning after a p1ss and sh1t and before anythign to eat.

Whats your training like? weights? heavy light? rep ranges? frequency?


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

i dont have scales here.so i use boots pharmacy.allways wear light clothing ect.

my training is fine mate,i have good form and not ego training.currently on a push pull legs.3x6-8.this routine have allways worked well for me so i allways end up going back to it eventually.i actually brought a pair of scales the other day.turned out to be **** and not acurate at all.thought i would test it out a few times that day before i got into it.kept giving me difrent readings so i take it back.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

my last bulk was literly eat everything in sight and gained to much fat so looking to doit properly this time.i did that for 2 years and then cut.made some good gains.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Try changin your routine, sticking with the same routine will cause you to platue, change it every 8-12 weeks.. But at 13 stone this shouldn't really effect you.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

run it for 6week see where you are


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah i do change it mate.i change exersizes and rep ranges.my last routine was

monday

chest and back

wends legs

friday arms.

just fancied a change so thought i would give it a go.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

What would you say your body fat percentage is?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1.Post your diet.

2.Get a car to save you burning those kcals!lol


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> 1.Post your diet.
> 
> 2.Get a car to save you burning those kcals!lol


haha good one,but im more of a bike man.blew the bastard up so stuck with walking at the moment.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What would you say your body fat percentage is?


from the machine at boots is telling me im around 26 percent.but i dont know how acurate that is.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

you asked if i could post my diet so here it goes.keep in mind thoe i am trying to do this on a budget.as bloody skint at the moment.the rice is non cooked weight by the way.so 75g carbs.i have worked it out and it comes to 3842 cals.ps i just made a slight change in this.i was eating two 150g rice rice per day,but it takes me forever to eat it.so added more fats to diet to replace cals.

meal 1

150g oats 2 tins tuna 1 pint milk a table spoon evo

meal 2

100g rice 1 tin tuna 1 table spoon evo

meal 3

same as meal 2

main meal

this varies.could be mince.chicken,(prawns lots of them) 75g carbs table spoon of evo.allways get 40-60 grams of protien in this meal.

before bed

i would have 2 slices wholemeal bread 1 bannana 2 tins tuna. 1table spoon full of evo


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

i know protien dont look enough.but the lean protien comes to about 210g or so.then with all the other protien in carbs ect will wack it up to about 250-260


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Yeah those scales are crap as they do not measure muscle mass.. you need to find a good site to get an everage idea using measurements or get some callipers... Your doctor can help with this..


----------

